# Adult User Ads...?



## galagya (Jun 18, 2016)

WARNING: XXX MATERIAL SHOWN; PLEASE USE APPROPRIATE DISCRETION

So I saw this ad today and uh.

I get that some things are "censored" but there's also a drawing of a character that clearly has a dick in their mouth?? (No really - just wait for it.) Oh & what looks like butthole licking right next to it lolol wow. Also, putting a censor over most, but not all, of a vagina is not censoring imho. Outer lips are still part of a woman's genitalia, so yeah, I... well that one may very well just be my opinion, I guess. I don't even know anymore.

I thought user-submitted ads were supposed to be "SFW"? Are they just not even trying anymore or was this simply a case of something slipping through the cracks...? I feel like I'm missing something, here. I dunno.

Okay I just double-checked & yeah, taken right from FA's ad page:


> Advertisements may not contain explicitly adult visual content. They should be tasteful, regardless of the final site's destination.




I've already seen plenty of pretty raunchy ads that aren't SFW in the real world but are deemed so coz they don't show the actual money shots, so to speak. But this, well, I think it's fair to say that this is pretty blatant.

I'd rather not have to worry about either, personally. But I won't get into politics.


Note: I have nothing against this artist, any artist who draws adult art, or is involved in or enjoys pornographic art in general, nor do I have anything to say here regarding people's kinks in general, etc.etc. - I just think the site should follow it's own rules. That's fair, isn't it? No sarcasm here, btw. I'm genuinely just... sort of at a loss, I suppose.

Because of how the submission process for ads here is done, every ad is reviewed before being accepted and ultimately put up live on the site. This means that there is no reason why ads shouldn't be well-monitored. The administration is directly involved in getting the icon from the user to the site, unlike the typical submission process. So why am I even seeing this, y'know?

In any case, removing ads like these(better yet, not letting them through in the first place) would be the _right thing to do_, if you ask me.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to the furry fandom! Where we're known to be nothing but sexual deviants into animals. I'll be your guide for this evenin' c:


----------



## galagya (Jun 18, 2016)

@help I need an adult!

Seriously though, wondering if this will get an admin reply. I don't use the forums here, really, so I'm not sure how effective this will be.


----------



## nerdbat (Jun 19, 2016)

I am quite annoyed by this kind of ads on SFW section for quite a long time, honestly. I think this is a legit problem that should be discussed and eventually solved. But as of now, I personally use AdBlock - because if FA staff doesn't have enough respect for "clean" users, why to respect FA and its income anyway.


----------



## Howlett Fang (Jun 19, 2016)

It's called a staff that seemingly doesn't care anymore, if they don't want to run the site anymore then they should give it to someone with more experience and allow that individual or individuals to actually do what needs to be done to protect its visitors


----------



## Howlett Fang (Jun 19, 2016)

I have been hearing a lot from multiple sources that the staff does not care.


----------



## jayhusky (Jun 19, 2016)

@galagya are you browsing FA with either the Mature or Mature/Adult setting enabled?
Adult adverts can and do show up on the adult filters, but theoretically should not on the General setting.

it is possible that the advert was miscatagorized but is also possible that the site glitched something or simply it was rushed through and someone didn't pay attention.

It would be wise to submit a TT via the mainsite (Link available here) and you should be able to see it rectified there.

Just as a footnote, if indeed the advert does contain adult content (as I can see a small preview of it here in the forums), it may be wise not to post it directly next time, as I am unsure of the rules regarding posting suspected adult content directly in the forums (since there is no general/adult filter in operation here).


----------



## Somnium (Jun 19, 2016)

just don't get your panties in a bunch, okay?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 19, 2016)

Howlett Fang said:


> It's called a staff that seemingly doesn't care anymore, if they don't want to run the site anymore then they should give it to someone with more experience and allow that individual to actually do what needs to be done to protect its visitors



Now mate why would they give their easy source of income and fame? Just because they don't care doesn't mean they're dumbasses.



nerdbat said:


> I am quite annoyed by this kind of ads on SFW section for quite a long time, honestly. I think this is a legit problem that should be discussed and eventually solved. But as of now, I personally use AdBlock - because if FA staff doesn't have enough respect for "clean" users, why to respect FA and its income anyway.



But who actually browses without ad block in the first place? Most people generally block any ads they see with ad block enabled


----------



## galagya (Jun 19, 2016)

@jayhusky I do have a mature/adult-enabled account, but ironically this happened literally right after switching to "SFW" via the link at the top right of the page & reloading. I can try to find it again and take a full screenshot next time, if that helps, for sure.

However, I still think it's a problem as even for mature things, it is not supposed to be explicit. They allow mature ads to an extent from what I understand, and I'm unsure as to why they have the old rule posted & recite it even though they don't seem to be sticking to it. The ad I posted as an example is far from, as they say, "tasteful"(no pun intended *cringe*). & it's not just that ad, of course. It's a problem across the board with them slipping through, it seems. If it were just the one, a TT may suffice. But I'm making a topic in hopes of others sharing their experience and people engaging in a real discussion about it, for the better of the site. I realize that many users have given up, & that they have valid reasoning behind it. But I'm giving both the admins and members here a chance to work on a relatively simple & straightforward issue, which can make a big difference if handled appropriately.

It's more than like... this particular thing, like I said. I feel like there's been failure to uphold their own standards, is all. I actually am coming forward on this particular issue for two reasons:
1) Dumb coincidence. I happened to see this &, as you saw from my initial post, was just like, "...wow/really/wtf/c'mon dude".
2) I happen to be speaking from experience when I say that this problem can be fixed, or at least greatly reduced. Seriously! I worked as an admin, & not only on the Art Staff, but as the Head of Art Staff - on a "furry"-themed website(or at least related, more or less) before for years. I actually have a bit of insight, here... & even better, I have literally dealt with the *exact same problem*! On this site, user-created content was allowed to be uploaded. It was always reviewed by the Art Staff before being accepted or rejected(this was one of the main duties of that position). There were set standards that needed to be adhered to in regards to aesthetics, technical specifications, etc. - & yes, adult content was an issue. People tried pushing the boundaries regularly. This was a real problem, and we figured out proper solutions as things came up. But discussions needed to take place to do that. & we involved the public in it as much as needed, of course! It helped, as we were able to gauge what they wanted from the discussion, rather than going by their reactions after the fact(not the best way of doing things when it comes to touchy subjects like these, by the way). But yeah, point is, I've seen this before from both sides so I actually /get it/. & I believe this can, indeed, be improved upon. Hence this topic.

...I expect this topic to fall into the void of obscurity, & fail to do much. But still, I wish for the best. & I cross my fingers thinking of the potential of a real discussion on the subject.

As for the Trouble Ticket thing, I have had a combination of good and bad experiences with it in the past. I also wanted to start a discussion rather than just make a report & be done with it because I find it's a bigger issue, if that makes sense. Thank you very much for the suggestion, still! Maybe I'll do both?

Also, I didn't even think of it being a potential problem, but you're right - my bad. I will edit the original post. If it's any consolation, I actually just posted the link originally(the URL text, not the image, I mean), & it seems the forum just sort of loaded it by itself...? Maybe something to do with it being in that click-to-edit mode first & my switching to raw text during/near the end of my typing it up? Iunno.

Lastly, I just want to take the time to thank you for your reply. I always appreciate well thought-out and level-headed responses(though I appreciate everyone's replies, regardless of content, as well! don't get me wrong, I do want to thank everyone who replied, even with one-liners, as you're taking the time to even read this which is cool of you all -- tytyty). I'm glad you were coming from a place of both understanding and reasonable concern. You seem like the kind of person who likes things to be clear-cut, which I'm also pretty big on. I find it's easier to get things done that way in most cases, frankly. People need to be more clear, up-front, and honest about things, if they hope to make any sort of progress. ...but yeah I'm just going on and on now, so one last time & to sum it all up: thanks, dude.

If anyone else has any thoughts on this, still, feel free to chime in. Seriously, that'd be legit.

Maybe an admin can even reply if they have the time. Are there separate admins for the forums, here, or...? I should probably know these things, hm. Anyway, it'd be nice to have an open discussion about this - especially since the new thing admins have publicly announced lately has been, over and over, "TRANSPARENCY!" So here's an opportunity for just that. Right?


----------



## Helios276 (Jun 19, 2016)

Maybe not you but others do , I suggest you listen to somnium.


----------



## galagya (Jun 19, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But who actually browses without ad block in the first place? Most people generally block any ads they see with ad block enabled


I have it on at all times, don't get me wrong! AdBlockPlus is my go-to, personally.

I have actually added user-based ads on FA to be shown via filter. I do this to find and support artists I wouldn't otherwise know about, & I think it's a great thing most of the time. I always recommend others do this, too: If you want to block ads but still see artist ads -- Celestina's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 19, 2016)

galagya said:


> I have it on at all times, don't get me wrong! AdBlockPlus is my go-to, personally.
> 
> I have actually added user-based ads on FA to be shown via filter. I do this to find and support artists I wouldn't otherwise know about, & I think it's a great thing most of the time. I always recommend others do this, too: If you want to block ads but still see artist ads -- Celestina's Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



Ehh if I actually cared about any artists enough to support them I'd do it but there are no artists worth my ruining my browsing experience over


----------



## Howlett Fang (Jun 20, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Now mate why would they give their easy source of income and fame? Just because they don't care doesn't mean they're dumb-asses.


 At what point did I call them Dumbasses? I did say to give the site to individuals with more experience but that does not mean that I called them dumb-asses. Please don't imply that I did and assume that is what I meant with that statement that makes an ass out of u & me, I said what I meant and what I meant is written in plain text that everyone can understand including you.

Source of income? I do not see where they are making any money on this site, if it is as you say and everyone is browsing with ad blockers as most people probably are and they don't charge a fee to use this service then please elaborate as to how they make money from this through any means other than donations and selling user ad's. I highly doubt they are gaining any fame from this as well perhaps infamy but not fame. They haven't really done very much in the way of caring for their sites members or improving the site, the attacks on the site are proof enough of that.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 20, 2016)

Howlett Fang said:


> At what point did I call them Dumbasses? I did say to give the site to individuals with more experience but that does not mean that I called them dumb-asses. Please don't imply that I did and assume that is what I meant with that statement that makes an ass out of u & me, I said what I meant and what I meant is written in plain text that everyone can understand including you.
> 
> Source of income? I do not see where they are making any money on this site, if it is as you say and everyone is browsing with ad blockers as most people probably are and they don't charge a fee to use this service then please elaborate as to how they make money from this through any means other than donations and selling user ad's. I highly doubt they are gaining any fame from this as well perhaps infamy but not fame. They haven't really done very much in the way of caring for their sites members or improving the site, the attacks on the site are proof enough of that.



Riddle me this: If you had an easy source of income with little effort put in would *YOU* want to give that up? Very likely you wouldn't if you're a working adult on your own.


----------



## Howlett Fang (Jun 20, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Riddle me this: If you had an easy source of income with little effort put in would *YOU* want to give that up? Very likely you wouldn't if you're a working adult on your own.


you failed to actually read my post at all didn't you, how about you stop go back actually read the post and then reply thank you


----------



## Somnium (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 20, 2016)

Howlett Fang said:


> you failed to actually read my post at all didn't you, how about you stop go back actually read the post and then reply thank you



I dunno mate you've been dodging my question. Are you not a working adult with a job?


----------



## Howlett Fang (Jun 20, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I dunno mate you've been dodging my question. Are you not a working adult with a job?


I didn't dodge anything, I just didn't answer it. Yes I am a working adult and if I was incapable of providing a clean service yes I would give it up to allow someone better qualified to do the job. but once again i say re-read what I posted


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 20, 2016)

Howlett Fang said:


> I didn't dodge anything, I just didn't answer it. Yes I am a working adult and if I was incapable of providing a clean service yes I would give it up to allow someone better qualified to do the job. but once again i say re-read what I posted



But I call bullshit on that :c. No sensible person would give up an easy cash cow for moral reasons so you're a big fat phony


----------



## Somnium (Jun 20, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But I call bullshit on that :c. No sensible person would give up an easy cash cow for moral reasons so you're a big fat phony



maybe you're just a self centered sociopath, so you can't understand this.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 20, 2016)

Somnium said:


> maybe you're just a self centered sociopath, so you can't understand this.



Or he's a phony :c


----------



## Somnium (Jun 20, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Or he's a phony :c



or he still has some humanity left in him. Believe me or not but money is not that important for some


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 20, 2016)

Somnium said:


> or he still has some humanity left in him. Believe me or not but money is not that important for some



Silly person the only people who don't care about extra money are those who already make 150k or more per year. Give someone an effortless source of income and you'll see how quickly they change their holier-than-thou attitude


----------



## Somnium (Jun 20, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Silly person the only people who don't care about extra money are those who already make 150k or more per year. Give someone an effortless source of income and you'll see how quickly they change their holier-than-thou attitude



idk dude I feel bad taking easy money myself. Of course money is fun but when you don't create any real value it just feels wrong. And what's the point of life then, if you live only to have fun?


----------



## Howlett Fang (Jun 20, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But I call bullshit on that :c. No sensible person would give up an easy cash cow for moral reasons so you're a big fat phony


 Really, because you can so tell the type of person I am based on our interactions right here. You can assume whatever the hell you want about me, Fact is you do not know me and I am not going to concern myself over someone like you. I don't lie so when I said that last post I meant it, not my fault you don't want to or can not believe the truth even if it is staring you right in the face.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 20, 2016)

Howlett Fang said:


> Really, because you can so tell the type of person I am based on our interactions right here. You can assume whatever the hell you want about me, Fact is you do not know me and I am not going to concern myself over someone like you. I don't lie so when I said that last post I meant it, not my fault you don't want to or can not believe the truth even if it is staring you right in the face.



You're so silly c:



Somnium said:


> idk dude I feel bad taking easy money myself. Of course money is fun but when you don't create any real value it just feels wrong. And what's the point of life then, if you live only to have fun?



I'd rather live me a life of fun and enjoyment than poor misery my friend. Even if it means exploiting the right people


----------



## Howlett Fang (Jun 21, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> You're so silly c:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather live me a life of fun and enjoyment than poor misery my friend. Even if it means exploiting the right people


I'd rather be silly than a slimy weaselly individual, you can still live a life of fun and enjoyment without stepping all over everyone else in the process. It is called human or if you prefer Furman (If that is even something said) decency and respect for other individuals, you have called me phony and yet you don't even know me. If it is silly to see the whole picture rather than be selfish then i'd rather be silly.... You are part of the problem not the solution.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jun 21, 2016)

Well honestly.. Furaffinity has always been seen as the Furry's Porn Site.  At least that is how I've always viewed it. It's never been a really good site for SFW users.  So honestly it is expected that something would, 'slip through the cracks'.  Also, the definition of 'tasteful' differs per country.  I know in some countries, a woman or man in full nudity, not censored, but not in any sexual act or suggestion is considered art and tasteful.  
I know on DA they allow Nude pics to be posted as long as the individual is just.. Well nude.. Because of the allowance in some countries.  
It's simply all in how you see it.


----------



## Howlett Fang (Jun 21, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Well honestly.. Furaffinity has always been seen as the Furry's Porn Site.  At least that is how I've always viewed it. It's never been a really good site for SFW users.  So honestly it is expected that something would, 'slip through the cracks'.  Also, the definition of 'tasteful' differs per country.  I know in some countries, a woman or man in full nudity, not censored, but not in any sexual act or suggestion is considered art and tasteful.
> I know on DA they allow Nude pics to be posted as long as the individual is just.. Well nude.. Because of the allowance in some countries.
> It's simply all in how you see it.


I agree with this, I never really thought of FA as a Porn site because of the fact that the do cater to SFW Users and NSFW users, I personally have no problem with nudity or sexuality and so I have no problem viewing this site in NSFW mode to me it isn't all that important.


----------



## Hanabikun (Jun 25, 2016)

Dont want sexy ads? Adblock! Its MAGIC! Want to find new artists with adblock? Look through artists your already watching and see who THEY'RE watching! Its like...being in the know!


----------

